# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  NOD32 Antivirus Two Buffer Overflow Vulnerabilities

## ALEX(XX)

*Secunia Advisory:* SA25375 

*Release Date:* 2007-05-23 

*Critical:*  Moderately critical 

*Impact:* Privilege escalation System access

*Where:* From remote

*Solution Status:* Vendor Patch 

*Software:*NOD32 for Windows NT/2000/XP/2003 2.x

*Description*:
Ismael Briones has reported two vulnerabilities in Nod32 Antivirus, which potentially can be exploited by malicious users to gain escalated privileges, or by malicious people to compromise a vulnerable system.

The vulnerabilities are caused due to boundary errors when cleaning, deleting, or renaming files detected as malware. These can be exploited to cause stack-based buffer overflows via a specially crafted directory containing malware with an overly long directory or path name.

Successful exploitation may allow execution of arbitrary code.

The vulnerabilities are reported in versions prior to 2.70.37.

*Solution*:
Update to version 2.70.39.
http://www.eset.com/download/registered_software.php

*Provided and/or discovered by*:
Ismael Briones

*Original Advisory*:
ESET:
http://www.eset.com/support/news.php

Ismael Briones:
http://www.inkatel.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/Advisory.txt

secunia.com

PS: Насколько понял, при лечении, удалении, переименовании зараженного файла в специально созданной директории с очень длинным именем или путём в которой есть зараженные объекты возможно переполнение буфера и выполнение произвольного кода.
Рекомендуют обновиться до версии 2.70.39

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

А русской версии еще нет пока.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*25 мая, 2007*

*Программа:* NOD32 for Windows NT/2000/XP/2003 версии до 2.70.37. 

*Опасность: Средняя* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных очистке, удалении или переименовании файлов, определенных как злонамеренное ПО. Злоумышленник может с по помощью специально сформированного имени директории, в которой расположено злонамеренное ПО, вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.eset.com/download/download.htm 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 2.70.39 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

